# Vokera Boiler not working



## 1997 (25 Mar 2010)

Hi there, just wondered if anyone could give me some advice regarding my Vokera Mynute 24 please. Basically we are in a new house just 2 years and have had issues with the boiler since the start. For no apparent reason the boiler has just stopped working. Green pilot light seems is still on and have tried resetting boiler to no avail. No leaks that I can see either. Issues b4 were pressure dropping and cutting out but pressure is fine too. Engineer cant make a call till Mon at earliest which means no heating or hot water for weekend and with 2 smallies I"d rather get someone quicker if I could! Would appreciate any advice or info, thanks?


----------



## BRICKTOP (25 Mar 2010)

Try turning the wall thermostat up by 5 degrees.


----------



## 1997 (25 Mar 2010)

Hi, thanks for the quick reply, wall thermostat hasn"t worked since last summer would you believe? Builder sent someone to fix it at the time but broke again.I"m actually getting a few bits of electrical work done in a week or so and that was 1 of the jobs he was going to sort so we could regulate the temp! We aren"t the only ones having issues with the system, half the estate have had problems. Was actually considering getting new boiler installed because of all the hassle.


----------



## lissava (21 Dec 2010)

I had one of those boilers and had no trouble with it. get the service person indicated on the manufacturers list 
Good luck


----------



## esox (21 Dec 2010)

hey folks

if you are on natural gas grid, we've seen some problems with the regulator. condensation in main gas line freezes the 'reg' but can be normally reset by pushing the reset button/lever on gray part in the meter box.

"under no circumstances should you put water on the 'regulator"


----------

